# AW news page updated



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

November 20th, 2006

Hello Slot Car Fans!



*iHobby A Success* We would like to thank everyone who came out and saw us at iHobby. We received much support and there was plenty of excitement over the cars in Release 1, not to mention our new Super III chassis prototypes, body mockups and ViewMax 360 motorized displays. Also very popular was the General Lee X-Traction car racing around a layout made with our prototype track pieces! The Dukes of Hazzard race set is going to be a HOT item!



*First Laps Shipping Soon* We've just received confirmation that the First Lap racers should be arriving in our warehouse by December 13th, and we hope to have them all processed and shipped by the 18th! These cars have been a smash success and we plan to follow it up for Release 2! Stay tuned for more details...

*FIRST LAP Racers!*

*NEW!* For those of you who may have missed the information presented last month, here are the details regarding Auto World's new First Lap racres: Exclusively for Club Members, Auto World is introducing First Lap X-Traction Racers! These limited edition cars have been designed to commemorate the inaugural releases of new X-Traction body styles. First Lap models for Release 1 feature unique translucent red "ghost" bodies, a red chassis, silver tires and chrome wheels. Production is only 500 of each model. Each First Lap racer is individually packaged in our awesome new clam pack and comes complete with a BONUS embroidered cloth Auto World collector's patch! First Laps are sold in sets of six - one of each car. Release 1 will be shipping in early December, and USA pre-orders are being taken NOW in the Auto World store. If you're not a Club Member, JOIN TODAY!

*What's In Store?*

We plan to add a couple more interesting items to the store shortly. In the meantime, there are a very limited number of First Lap sets available. Club Members can use a credit card, Paypal account, check or money order to reserve their set of six First Lap Release 1 racers. Orders will begin shipping in early December. We expect to have the store set up for Canadian and overseas (Europe, UK) orders shortly.



*Smile, You're On Camera!* 

For those of you who have joined the FREE Auto World Collector's Club, you've probably seen that our crazy web cam is now working for the most part, with whatever president Tom Lowe decides to put in front of it! 

*Distribution* 

Our list of distributors has been updated a couple of times in the past few weeks and can be found by clicking on the "Where To Buy" link. 

Thanks again, and keep checking back for more news and information! The Auto World Team


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Question....I understand all of your post can probably be found on the Round 2 web site. But if your promoting their Auto World would'nt you want the web site URL in your signature? I dont know what the web address is. I sold all of my Auto World inventory so I dont have a way to reference it.

-- Elliot


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> Question....I understand all of your post can probably be found on the Round 2 web site. But if your promoting their Auto World would'nt you want the web site URL in your signature? I dont know what the web address is. I sold all of my Auto World inventory so I dont have a way to reference it.
> 
> -- Elliot


http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you sir, I favorte placed it this time lol.

-- Elliot


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Unfortunately in regards to what was posted above as new information is pretty much the same information that has been presented before just in another way........

I really didn't gain anything new from the information presented.

No slight to Montoya in anyway.......

If AW wants to offer new information then do so. Don't just keep dishing up the same thing over and over again by twisting it around in many different ways by not adding anything new that all of us don't know already!!!!!

How about lets get to getting some of the product to market so it can be bought instead of just talking about it!!!!!!

All this talk has been going on for how long now????

I can buy afx original cars for the same amount if not cheaper at times as I can for the AW repaints.

I'm tired of having the carrot dangled in front of me, lets start getting some of these cars in hobbyists hands already!!!!!

Like the old saying goes, "Put up or shut up already!"

Thats just my 2 cents........

I keep hearing about all these so called cars coming out but have yet to see any materialize yet!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

BRPHO said:


> Unfortunately in regards to what was posted above as new information is pretty much the same information that has been presented before just in another way........
> 
> I really didn't gain anything new from the information presented.
> 
> ...


+1 to what Wayne said.

Mike


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Golly Wayne, that's a lot of exclamation marks in a single post...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

BRPHO said:


> Unfortunately in regards to what was posted above as new information is pretty much the same information that has been presented before just in another way........
> 
> I really didn't gain anything new from the information presented.



What I gained is that it seems we won't have the regular issues by Christmas.

When are the regular issues going to be available?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

The smart thing to do would of been to have all these first release cars available before Xmas so they would of sold like hot cakes......

AW will bring them out after Xmas when people are burdened with all their Xmas debt and have no extra $$$ to spend on hobbys.....

What is the old saying?, A day late and a dollar short?

I think that old saying pretty much covers the situation we have here.

AW can keep dangling the carrot making all the hobbytalk members froth at the mouth in hopes of some day having some of these products to actually enjoy in hand.

I for one will keep funneling my cash to real original afx cars that can actually be purchased at the shows and on ebay and such.

As far as repaints go, AW can keep them because I can do them myself since being a painter by trade.

I don't want to sound synical here but I am tired of having my chain yanked being told that this product will be available then and this product will be available that and then never see any product come time it was suppose to be here with rumors of how the boat hasn't got here from China and such.

As far as the first lap cars go, My kids have toy cars that look better and more realistic then the first lap cars do.

Translucent red with silver tires?

What did the circus train pull into town??????

Maybe we can paint clown faces on the side of them also......

You would think they were gold bullion with the way our forum members are supposedly buying them up.

I guess different strokes for different folks but I for one want a car to at least look realistic for a fair price.

Not over priced and toy like.

I've seen hotwheels for under a $1 that look better than these things do paint wise....

Anyhow, have fun with those first lap cars if you ever get them!

I for one will spend my hard earned $$$ elsewhere on cars that ressemble the real thing......

I'm not saying anything more here than what others on this board are thinking!

Maybe my 2 cents will be a little prod to get the wheels at AW in motion....

Probably not since all this will probably fall on deaf ears.....

The problem with people these days is that they are afraid to voice their opinions and are willing to accept whatever is presented to them good ,bad or indifferent instead of speaking out when the product is questionable or hokey looking. I for one am not afraid to and I won't accept over priced toy like product for my money either when better and or original more realistic product is out there for the same amount to be had.


Wayne :wave:


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

At least the chassis by the selves have been released. But Wayne has a good point. There has been an awful lot of talk and no product to back it up. By the time Round 1 X-traction and T-jets hit in December the racing season will be half over with. 

I hope there are some enginearing improvements. I really dont like the same size tires all the way around. The mamoth size axles are not racer friendly either. But thats probably too much to ask for, alot of retooling would be invovled. 

-- Elliot


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I like Wayne's perspective.
DRAGjet






BRPHO said:


> The smart thing to do would of been to have all these first release cars available before Xmas so they would of sold like hot cakes......
> 
> AW will bring them out after Xmas when people are burdened with all their Xmas debt and have no extra $$$ to spend on hobbys.....
> 
> ...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I wont call that a update. Just same old news.As always.  lendell


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

But on the other hand, if Tom Lowe didn't say anything and just released the cars to the vendors, everyone (or should I say alot of people) would be asking and begging to see whats new ,whats coming up, and when....please give us a concrete date.

I would love to see the new cars with dates, but by this time, I am just happy their doing cars, and till the releases come out i'll spend money on Dash motorsports.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree 99.8% with what you're saying Wayne (the remaining 0.2% are my own 2 cents that I prefer to keep for future buyings) :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If Tom had infinite resources, I think it would be really funny if he responded to this thread by releasing a pink stock car body with a big clown face on the hood, a couple more on the fenders, the number 0, and the name "Wayne" over the driver door.

Keep smiling and have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I wish he would produce that car!

It would be an instant hit here on this board I am sure with all of them sold out very quickly.

Quite honestly I don't think it could be any uglier than the first lap cars everyone is running out purchasing currently.

Don't give Tom at AW any ideas or you may just get your wish!!!!

There are enough unappealing cars about to be released like that already!


Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving!

Wayne (the future pink stock car #0 clown car driver)

Could this be the 15 minutes of fame I always hoped for?

By having this lovely fantasy car produced in my name!!!!!

We can only hope and dream I guess!

Hopes and dreams do come true at times I am told!

Maybe this car will become a reality!

Maybe we will also get it in time for Xmas!!!!!!!

:hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not ordering anthing until I see the final product. I want to see that they are not 4X4s before I buy any.

I would definately buy a couple of the pink clown cars if they are produced. If its a silly look you want it may as well look like its supposed to look silly.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Wayne send me a pic of you for my clown car. lol i mean no harm.  lendell


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

HA HA HA HA!!!!!!

No offense taken here!!!

If you can't laugh at yourself, who can you laugh at?!?!?!

I don't think you want my picture on your car!!!!

I might scare you everytime the car makes a lap!!!! HA HA HA HA!!!!

I wouldn't want to scare any little kiddies away with my looks either who maybe racing on your track!



This dream could be a reality for me though.

My face on slot cars all around the world for eternity.

Me linked to my favorite hobby forever!!!!!

How could one be so lucky!!!!!!!!!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> I'm not ordering anthing until I see the final product. I want to see that they are not 4X4s before I buy any . . .


I am right there with you on that.

'doba


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got my chassis only today (they sell the chassis with no body, for those of use with 40 AFX bodys and no chassis) and they DO NO HAVE THE OFF ROAD FRONT TIRES! Its really great! T-jets are the same way. And the price is right. I have them on ebay right now. 

I was pleased to see the change with the tires. They keep rubbing the body on my General Lee.

-- Elliot


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Wayne haven't you heard of the saying "take a slow boat to china". Well,it's so loaded with slot car stuff it's even slower coming back.Just wish they would stop talking about the new stuff and put it on the market.Would have been nice to know if we could have had it for Christmas.At least you would know if you could spend your money on other stuff.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

This is unbelievable...In the past, I made mention of how we, as racers & collectors , have been strung on by AW for way too long....And I was CRUSIFIED for what I said. A lot of you have said " whats the hurry" or " I have plenty to keep me busy" . I'm just glad BRPHO said it, not me this time.....Hope you all get your stuff by the end of the year, but I'm not betting on it! Enjoy the wait, I won't...........


----------



## hocomp (Dec 8, 2005)

*Quality*

I want to know how the quality is on these cars before I buy. The JL stuff wasn't very good. Right rear tires/wheel wells didn't line up on some models and bodies sit crooked on chassis. I'm hoping these will be better and, if so, I will buy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I agree...*



hocomp said:


> I want to know how the quality is on these cars before I buy. The JL stuff wasn't very good. Right rear tires/wheel wells didn't line up on some models and bodies sit crooked on chassis. I'm hoping these will be better and, if so, I will buy.


I have 3 of these on order.
That's right. Three. (3)
If the chassis are sloppy like past JL products it is likely the only 3 I will buy.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

FWIW, I have one of each of the AW TJet and X-traction cars. They are much better than the average JL (I have ~15 of each of the JL's). Chassis are not twisted, and the comm plate on the arm is flat. Both of the AW cars are quite fast with no tuning. The JL cars required lots of parts sorting to get good runners.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*new autoworld car picture*

wow, could you beleive it, and we just talked about this.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

who is that clown lol Lendell


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Hilarious picture!

Looking over the cars in the initial sets, I'm going to go for individual cars instead of sets. I'll buy the TJet Vettes, GTOs, and Camaros and the white XT Camaro. Jeff at Motorcity has them listed for preorder at $15.99 each plus shipping. I'll miss Bud's free shipping on these big orders. Better skip some lunches over the next few weeks and save up...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

What amazes me is that Tom Lowe's cars sold for what they sold for the last how many years. now he's expecting 15.99 for his cars? Did production costs rise that much?
Wake up call...................one reason Johnny lightning slot cars were cool was they were cheap, or shall we say, affordable. If Tom and all his vendors hold out the 15.99 pricetag I doubt he'll see the sales he has in the past.
just my opinion.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

^ note the new avatar, I like him.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

TK Solver, go to buds website,he's gonna be carrying the auto world cars again.so you might get the shipping free again


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But again...*



sethndaddy said:


> What amazes me is that Tom Lowe's cars sold for what they sold for the last how many years. now he's expecting 15.99 for his cars? Did production costs rise that much?
> Wake up call...................one reason Johnny lightning slot cars were cool was they were cheap, or shall we say, affordable. If Tom and all his vendors hold out the 15.99 pricetag I doubt he'll see the sales he has in the past.
> just my opinion.


If AW and their vendors can make more money per car, AW (and the vendors) will not need the sales volumn that JL had in the past...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> What amazes me is that Tom Lowe's cars sold for what they sold for the last how many years. now he's expecting 15.99 for his cars? Did production costs rise that much?
> Wake up call...................one reason Johnny lightning slot cars were cool was they were cheap, or shall we say, affordable. If Tom and all his vendors hold out the 15.99 pricetag I doubt he'll see the sales he has in the past.
> just my opinion.


 I am betting that production costs DID rise that much. (a few dollars)
#1 We have had crazy cheap prices on the older stuff. (various reasons)
#2 REtooling molds and dies for better fit and finish (it IS better)
#3 Development of all of the NEW molds and die sets (including race sets)
#4 Development of all the new flash, signage and packaging.(speaks for itself)
#5 Rising fuel costs. (for production AND shipping)
#6 Keep sales numbers fair between retailers.(minimum pricing rule)

I am only making reasonable guesses here.

Are the new prices frustrating for some? Sure. ( We must be more selective with our slot-dollars)

Are the new prices reasonable? Yes.( Other companies charge MUCH more for their product.) 

Are his prices in line with those of Aurora over the various decades due to inflation? Yes. (TL is actually cheaper)

Have we been a bit spoiled by the crazy cheap prices? I know that I have been. (I am still enjoying that fact because I am just now buying those cars that everyone purchased a year ago.)

I believe that TL is doing HIS best to deliver what we want (it WILL continue to improve) while trying to maintain a sense of fairness all around.(Retailers can't afford to SLASH prices)

I hope I touched on most of the main points.
There are so many variables and nuances in the whole picture here. I could spend hours going over all of it. (you wouldn't want that.)


Many thanks for really giving me something to think about. I hope I have returned the favor.( and eased your frustration a bit.) 


joez870 (if nothing else, I am consistant) :tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I am betting that production costs DID rise that much. (a few dollars)
> #1 We have had crazy cheap prices on the older stuff. (various reasons)
> #2 REtooling molds and dies for better fit and finish (it IS better)
> #3 Development of all of the NEW molds and die sets (including race sets)
> ...




Good points, I see you have been taking lessons from Boss on I on short and quick postings lol... :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lol. I 'm sorry I mentioned autoworld/tom lowe/pricing in the same posting, it usually invokes trouble.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> lol. I 'm sorry I mentioned autoworld/tom lowe/pricing in the same posting, it usually invokes trouble.


 Trouble? heh! What trouble?....well....The only trouble here was the 35minutes I spent on that post while my TM gave me the business about changing the oil in her car straight away. :tongue:


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Free shipping*



TK Solver said:


> Hilarious picture!
> 
> Looking over the cars in the initial sets, I'm going to go for individual cars instead of sets. I'll buy the TJet Vettes, GTOs, and Camaros and the white XT Camaro. Jeff at Motorcity has them listed for preorder at $15.99 each plus shipping. I'll miss Bud's free shipping on these big orders. Better skip some lunches over the next few weeks and save up...


We offer FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $50.00, as long as we ship it all at once. If you pre-order merchandise and order is $100.00 or more, free shipping is giving. 

When you place order, shipping will be on order but will be deducted before charging any credit card. If sending in money, payment must be received within 10 days of placing order or order will be canceled.

Thanks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Good points, I see you have been taking lessons from Boss on I on short and quick postings lol... :wave:


 
LMAO! :lol: rr


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

When did 16 dollars become highway robbery for a slot car? That is a fair price.


-- Elliot


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

Who else is coming out with a lot of new bodies like the new Cuda, Camaro ,and the Mustang? Tom is spending a lot of money and time on his products, nobody else is.There are a lot of bodies that can be done but he has to do the ones he thinks will sell so he can make more different ones.Tom keep em coming, I'll pay a little extra for them.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

coach61 said:


> Good points, I see you have been taking lessons from Boss on I on short and quick postings lol... :wave:


 
So what are you implying, Coach- that I ramble too much  ? 

I usually save it all up and let it out in one go  !



(And at least I taught him something, though, right?  )



(Now see me in "Chat" and I'll start you off with spelling lessons :tongue: )

HAhahaha!



At least they named a city after me.......




Babble-on-:roll:!! 





Cheers, my Friend-


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

boss9 said:


> (And at least I taught him something, though, right?  )
> 
> 
> 
> (Now see me in "Chat" and I'll start you off with spelling lessons :tongue: )



YA I was surprized it sank in on the Hippie. As for spellin lessons, lost cause my editor can't get me to slow down and she pays me so you have no chance at all.. lol


Coach


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well... It isn't...*



wnovess99 said:


> When did 16 dollars become highway robbery for a slot car? That is a fair price.
> 
> 
> -- Elliot


Unless you are trying to compare it to the dumping of JL cars on ebay when you bought them by the case for as little as $7 or $8 each. Even if the suggested retail was $11.99 (Or was it $12.99?)
So that may cause the _perceived_ value to be $8 or $9 (with the price increase)and todays _suggested_ retail price is $14 (or $15) each.
So if you used to be able to buy something at a large discount and now you have to pay retail price (especially since the price has gone up) it seems like the price has jumped a lot.
Yes, the price we paid for the JL cars is a lot cheaper than the price we will pay for the AW cars. But maybe AW will be around in 5 years to continue distributing slotcars...
And me? If the quality of the chassis is way up over the their JL counterparts I will be buying them... 
I just have to wait & see....
(I am tired... Did any of that make sense?):drunk: 
Scott


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

You cant compair close out prices on old product to new to market product. Its kind of blind sided to think that you could buy a brand new in demand item at a close out price.

When I worked at a hobby shop (before I started my ebay business), new JL cars sold for 18.99 each. No one asked questions. And that was just a standard 40% mark up. 

And the chassis on the AW cars is made of a better plastic. The JL cars will be around in surplus for years. They are not that popular with racers (remember there is a difference bettween a racer and someone who races in their bacement with their buddys). 
-- Elliot


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Minor changes to the news page as of today...


----------

